
Athletes have poor teeth despite brushing twice a day, study finds - DanBC
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/aug/24/athletes-are-damaging-their-teeth-with-energy-drinks-study-finds
======
DanBC
It's not particularly surprising that increased use of high-sugar products is
bad for oral health.

What is a bit surprising is how popular these products are with very little
research into efficacy.

